# Codec to Play .TiVo files



## xscorpion

I have TiVo Desktop 2.3a installed. Copied over a show and it has the .TiVo extension but when trying to play in WMP10 there is no video. I can hear the sound but no video. 

Does anyone know how I can fix this? I have PowerDVD installed along with Nero and Dell Cineplayer installed so I'm assuming it should work since these programs have the MPEG-2 decoder in them, right?

Thanks.


----------



## windracer

I thought I had read Nero's codec would work. Not sure why you're not seeing video.

Here's a link to some codec info on TiVo's support site:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2176.htm?

Also, TiVo Desktop Plus comes with codecs (but of course you have to pay for that).


----------



## xscorpion

Thanks for the reply. But I already read the exact same site and nothing works, well, of course, I did not purchase the TiVo Desktop Plus but tired installing other programs but nothing. These are the codecs I have installed.

http://www.xscorpion.net/codec.JPG

Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns

I recommend giving the Nvidia one a trial run.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/dvd_decoder.html

If installing that doesn't work, then you need to roll up your sleeves and start messing with merit values using DirectShow Filter Manager
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DirectShow_Filter_Manager.htm


----------



## xscorpion

Is the Nvidia codec the best one to get? What about TiVo Desktop Plus, PowerDVD, WinDVD, etc? I already have PowerDVD installed? I mean what is the advantages of getting one or the other? If I get the TiVo Plus that can also work for the conversion to iPod, Treo, etc.? But if I get the codec for PowerDVD, WinDVD, etc. isn't that just going to allow me just to play DVDs using WMP10? Sounds like geting Desktop Plus has more advantages? Or am I mistaken?

Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns

xscorpion said:


> Is the Nvidia codec the best one to get? What about TiVo Desktop Plus, PowerDVD, WinDVD, etc? I already have PowerDVD installed? I mean what is the advantages of getting one or the other? If I get the TiVo Plus that can also work for the conversion to iPod, Treo, etc.? But if I get the codec for PowerDVD, WinDVD, etc. isn't that just going to allow me just to play DVDs using WMP10? Sounds like geting Desktop Plus has more advantages? Or am I mistaken?
> 
> Thanks.


One definite advantage of getting Desktop Plus is that it will correctly play .tivo files. It is hardwired in the Tivodesktop.dll when it sees .tivo files to use that codec. That is a good thing for sure. Plus the conversion stuff is added bonus.

What I don't care for is that if you "free" your .tivo file to a regular .mpg file by removing the encryption (using VideoRedo or DirectShow Dump) you are back at the mercy of Windows and "merit" values.

Which codec is better? I dunno. I already already owned PowerDVD (version 4?) player, but it wasn't working for some reason. This was before I knew anything about merit values. Bought their standalone codec (v5?) and found out it wasn't compatible (wouldn't even let me install it) with the version of PowerDVD player I owned.  $15 down the drain.

WinDVD? It should work as well. Tivo files are just MPEG-2 afterall, but you need to play with the merit values to make it work if it isn't already.

For me, Nvidia looks better (and actually work after installing it). YMMV. I also own an Nvidia card. I also like the idea it is suppose to work with WinMCE 2005.

Desktop Plus is a safe bet, but there are limitations. I don't own it, so I don't know if you can adjust merit values to make it your default for Windows as well or not. (Changing defaults using Windows XP Codec Checkup utility does NOT seem to do the trick for other codecs.)


----------



## xscorpion

Thanks. Maybe I'll try the nVidia pack, I also have an nVidia card so sounds like the logical chose. But if I get the nVidia pack and it plays the .tivo files I will still need to get the Desktop Plus to convert the files to play on an portable device, correct?

Also, what is merit values? Is that something I need to do to make it work?


----------



## greg_burns

xscorpion said:


> Thanks. Maybe I'll try the nVidia pack, I also have an nVidia card so sounds like the logical chose. But if I get the nVidia pack and it plays the .tivo files I will still need to get the Desktop Plus to convert the files to play on an portable device, correct?
> 
> Also, what is merit values? Is that something I need to do to make it work?


Do the trial first! It it works, then you don't need to worry about merit values. If it doesn't then might as well try and get what you already have working. If you run DirectShow Filter manager you'll see each codec is assigned a merit value. The higher it is (00800000 being preferred) the more likely Windows will choose it. Seems reboots are necessary for changes to take affect.

If your goal is to play stuff of portable players (not so much making DVDs) then definately go with TivoDesktop Plus. (If it does what you need). Not really up on what it can convert to.

There is other software that will convert as well, but I'll let others chime in on that.


----------



## xscorpion

Installed the nVidia and it did not work. Is there something else? Do I need to purchase one of the other codecs? Have both Cineplayer and PowerDVD installed. Ran the DirectFilter but I'm not sure what I'm lookin go for. It is all different names and numbers.


----------



## greg_burns

If you still have Nvidia installed. Find NVIDIA video decoder in DSF. Change it merit value to 00800001. Do the same for Nvida audio decoder. 

Reboot.


----------



## xscorpion

Changed the merit values and rebooted but it still not working. I have another computer that has the old version of the TiVo Desktop and copied over a show and opened the file and the shows plays fine on the other computer. Is there a way I check what codec it's using and copy it over? Have the same program installed, PowerDVD, and it works fine on this computer. Is there a way I copy the settings over to play on the computer I'm having trouble with?

Oh, on the computer that .tivo file play, I never purchased a DVD Decoder.

Thanks!


----------



## greg_burns

xscorpion said:


> Is there a way I check what codec it's using and copy it over?


Quick and easy way to see what Windows is using to play is in Windows Media Player. While playing do a File->Properties. It should say Audio/Video codecs in use.

Sounds like you may have to resort to using MS Graph Edit tool.
http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=GraphEdit

That will show you which filters are being loaded when trying to playback a .tivo file. Afraid I am not much good at explaining how to use it. There are others on this board that can though.

Don't know of any way of copying a codec to another machine w/o installing it.

When your ready to throw in the towel you can use Media Player Classic. It has it's own built-in codec that always seems to work.
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_players/media_player_classic.cfm


----------



## greg_burns

xscorpion said:


> Oh, on the computer that .tivo file play, I never purchased a DVD Decoder.


MS doesn't supply a MPEG-2 codec with Windows. Never has. Cost $$$ for the license. (Vista may change that from what I read.) Now your PC vendor may have, or some software you installed may have as well.

Do the playback File-Properties trick in WMP. What codec is being used on that machine?


----------



## xscorpion

Went to Properies on the computer that plays the .tivo files and this is what it says:

Audio codec: CyberLink Audio Decorder
Video codec: Nero Video Decoder

Then on the computer that is not working it says:

Audio codec: (Blank)
Video codec: Sonic CM(R) DS VideoDeocder 4.0


----------



## greg_burns

xscorpion said:


> Then on the computer that is not working it says:
> 
> Audio codec: (Blank)
> Video codec: Sonic CM(R) DS VideoDeocder 4.0


I would try lowering the merit value for "Sonic CM(R) DS VideoDeocder 4.0" codec using DSFM.

Write down what value it was ahead of time. Or better yet, image your machine with Ghost, Acronis, or something. This stuff can trash you setup completely. Been there, done that.


----------



## xscorpion

Would it just be easier to purchase the Sonic DVD Decoder? Thinking it would be the best one since its already using the codec for the Video codec. Would it use the same for the Audio codec? Do you know if purchasing it guarantee it will work? Think on the computer that does work, only have PowerDVD installed and not Sonic Cineplayer which is the program that came with the computer. Think its the "Lite" program so not all the features including the codec. The PowerDVD is the full program so could be why it works. What do you think? Just purchase?


----------



## xscorpion

Would it just be easier to purchase the Sonic DVD Decoder? Thinking it would be the best one since its already using the codec for the Video codec. Would it use the same for the Audio codec? Do you know if purchasing it guarantee it will work? Think on the computer that does work, only have PowerDVD installed and not Sonic Cineplayer which is the program that came with the computer. Think its the "Lite" program so not all the features including the codec. The PowerDVD is the full program so could be why it works. What do you think? Just purchase?


----------



## greg_burns

xscorpion said:


> Would it just be easier to purchase the Sonic DVD Decoder? Thinking it would be the best one since its already using the codec for the Video codec. Would it use the same for the Audio codec? Do you know if purchasing it guarantee it will work? Think on the computer that does work, only have PowerDVD installed and not Sonic Cineplayer which is the program that came with the computer. Think its the "Lite" program so not all the features including the codec. The PowerDVD is the full program so could be why it works. What do you think? Just purchase?


I wouldn't just purchase anything w/o a trial. Just because you give them money doesn't mean it will work any better and be your default. The Nvidia one should be demonstrating that fact. The pay version of it doesn't install any differently. (I've also installed my PowerDVD codec and not had it work as well in the past).

Plus Sonic just sux. 

The only guaranteed one to work is Tivo Desktop (or so I've been told). And that is only with .tivo files.

You can also try this "free" (albeit probably illegal) one:
http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard

But it will probably not work either. Something on your computer is overriding everything else. I would expirement with Graph Edit and try and see what is the problem.


----------



## heyjudii

i trying to understand the various video codecs that seem to be out there. and it is slow going.

i have a w2k pc that has media player classic & lots of video editing stuff on it and never had any problems viewing various video files with it, but many video files won't play on the win media player 9. i also have one that runs xp pro and has nothing video related loaded on it except nero vision se and win media player 11 and many video files also won't play on it. (audio plays, but no video or it just won't play at all.)

i recently purchased a pc that came with windows xp media center 2005. if i use the media center to play tivo files, they play with no problem, but if i use win media player 10, i get the same audio but no video problem. 

now i am really confused. if the media center player can find the correct codec, why can't the media player?

i guess my confusion comes because all of my music playing/editing software can find the lame3 they need, with out my directing them to it. i realize video is different, but locating the required codec should be standard.

i hope this makes sense. media center player and media player are 2 different applications on the same pc.


----------



## jmemmott

heyjudii said:


> now i am really confused. if the media center player can find the correct codec, why can't the media player?


I think the reason it gets confusing is that when a lot of us refer to codecs, we are really using inaccurate shorthand to attempt to communicate. Typically this focuses the conversation on one aspect of a larger issue. Correctly used, the codec is only the method for encoding and compressing the video. In this case, MPEG2. All tivo files contain a totally compliant MPEG2 program stream that WILL play correctly with ANY of the commonly available add-on MPEG2 codecs. A bold statement in view of the number of codec threads you find in this forum

Playback problems occur because we are really talking about DirectShow playback graphs and there are THREE different video filters in the DirectShow graph that need to be in agreement or funny things start to happen: a demuxer, a decoder (The Codec), and a video renderer. To render the video file, DirectShow first adds the source filter (TivoDirectShowFilter) for the file. The application that is driving the DirectShow process ( WMP, Media Center ) may also add additional filters it requires such as closed captioning filters. Direct Show then tries to find a demuxer that will work with this set of starting filters. If you have installed more than one codec package, there may be more than one so it is selected using both compatibility with the starting filters and merit". Different sets of starting filters may result in a different choice of demuxers as a result.

Once the demuxer is added DirectShow will look for the next filter, a decoder. Unless DirectShow hits a dead end with the rest of the graph, it will never back up and try another demuxer. Herein lies part of the playback problem: different demuxers show different levels of compatibility with different decoders. A demuxer may show a compatibility preference to decoders (codecs) by the same manufacturer for example. Thus even if you increase the merit on your chosen decoder filter, you may not be able to get the codec of your choice. Only when you alter the merit on the demuxers to get a different one inserted in the first place are you able to get a different decoder. This process continues across the graph and a similar scenario can play out in selecting the video render with resulting aspect ratio problems: tall and skinny images for example.

Some swear by this flexibility as it allows DirectShow (and WMP which relies on DirectShow to build the graphs) to automatically handle Divx, MPEG2, WMV and other as yet to be invented codecs without foreknowledge of the installed codecs. However, if there is more than one choice in a given class of filters, people are more likely to swear at it, as these filters have a good chance of not being in agreement.

That leaves the end user with a few choices: use a program that installs its own set of filters and contains code to force them to be used such as Media Player Classic, the filters in the new Tivo Desktop Plus and to some extent Media Center; learn enough about DirectShow to bring it under some semblance of control; or eliminate codecs until you get lucky with one consistent set, and then never install any other MPEG2 video software again.


----------



## heyjudii

thanks for the info. still mulling it over.


----------



## cejay

There is another thread in the forums with people who have desktop 2.3a and wmp 11 or wmp 10 having this same problem.
I have 2.3a and wmp10 and the 'core' codec pak (had a diff one but uninstalled it)
neither worked.

I goto play the .tivo file and wmp says CONNECTING then quits and closes WMP.
Can I just go back to 2.3 (non 'a') and all will be ok?
Too many people are having this same problem for it not to be an issue
that 2.3a has messed up something with the relationship of .tivo files with wmp 10/11.
cj


----------



## greg_burns

cejay said:


> There is another thread in the forums with people who have desktop 2.3a and wmp 11 or wmp 10 having this same problem.
> I have 2.3a and wmp10 and the 'core' codec pak (had a diff one but uninstalled it)
> neither worked.
> 
> I goto play the .tivo file and wmp says CONNECTING then quits and closes WMP.
> Can I just go back to 2.3 (non 'a') and all will be ok?
> Too many people are having this same problem for it not to be an issue
> that 2.3a has messed up something with the relationship of .tivo files with wmp 10/11.
> cj


What is "core" codec pack? Don't recall ever hearing of that one. What MPEG-2 codec does that pack include?

There is no reason you cannot roll back to 2.3 (from 2.3a) if you can find the install package. I have older ones here:

http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/TivoDesktop/

Can't see how that is going to help with a codec issue, IMO.


----------



## bbbronks

Hi---this should solve ALL of your problems, will work with all versions of TiVo Desktop and all versions of Windows Media Player:

This is a custom Tivo codec this guy wrote that works perfectly
http://www.geocities.com/jattilah/


----------



## bicker

Does anyone know which TiVo compatible codecs will display Closed Captions? My wife is hearing impaired.


----------



## greg_burns

bbbronks said:



> Hi---this should solve ALL of your problems, will work with all versions of TiVo Desktop and all versions of Windows Media Player:
> 
> This is a custom Tivo codec this guy wrote that works perfectly
> http://www.geocities.com/jattilah/


But that's not an MPEG-2 codec. AFAIK, that is just the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll extracted from the TivoDesktop app, so that you don't need to install everything. You'll still need a compatible MPEG-2 codec. Right?



Code:


______________________________
Descriptive information about C:\Documents and Settings\Greg\My Documents\Downloads\TiVoToGoPlaybackFilter\TiVoToGo Playback Filter.msi
______________________________

Title: Installation Database
Subject: Blank Project Template
Author: King Leopold
Program Name: InstallShield® 10.5 - Premier Edition 10.5
Creation Date: 2/11/2005 7:59:30 AM


______________________________
Program CABs
______________________________

Data1.cab - OK. File is present.


______________________________
Feature Listing
______________________________


______________________________
Feature Name: Filter
Title: Filter
Description: 
Components -
TiVoFilter

______________________________
Feature Name: TiVoCode
Title: TiVoCode Password Setter
Description: 
Components -
TiVoCode.exe

______________________________
Feature Name: SourceCode
Title: Source Code
Description: 
Components -
SourceCode


______________________________
Package Folder Paths
______________________________





























\ProgramFilesFolder
\CommonFilesFolder
\ProgramFilesFolder
\ProgramFilesFolder\My Company Name
\CommonFilesFolder\InstallShield
\ProgramFilesFolder
\ProgramFilesFolder
\ProgramFilesFolder\Khybersoft
\ProgramMenuFolder
\ProgramFilesFolder\TiVoToGo Filter

______________________________
Files copied: File ID -> Destination - 
______________________________



______________________________
Files without folder found: Actual file name - File name in MSI_Utility_Data folder  -
______________________________



______________________________
Registry settings: Component -- Setting - 
______________________________

TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}FriendlyNameTivo DirectShow Source FilterSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}CLSID{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}SZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}FilterDatax020000000000400001000000000000003070693308000000000000000100000000000000000000003074793300000000380000004800000083eb36e44f52ce119f530020af0ba77022806de046dbcf11b4d100805f6cbbeaB
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}\InprocServer32ThreadingModelBothSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{F7E18FE6-06DF-478F-AB32-928FEBF0C697}\InprocServer32ThreadingModelBothSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\Media Type\Extensions\.tivoSource Filter{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}SZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo\OpenWithProgIdsmpegfilewmplayer.exeSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo\OpenWithList\wmplayer.exe  SZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivoPerceivedTypevideoSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo\OpenWithList\mplayer2.exe  SZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivoContent Typevideo/mpegSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo mpegfileSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoAlreadyRegisteredyesSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoExtension.HandlermpegfileSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoExtension.MIMEvideo/mpegSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoMCIHandlerMPEGVideoSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoMediaType.DescriptionMovie ClipSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoMediaType.DescriptionID9902SZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoPermissions15D
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoPerceivedTypevideoSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoReplaceAppswmplayer.exe|mplayer2.exe|amovie.ocx|mplay32.exe|mplayer.exe|iexplore.exeSZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoRuntime7D
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoShell.AltVerb.Cmd/prefetch:9 /Play "%L"SZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoShell.Open/prefetch:0 /Open "%L"SZ
TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoUserApprovedOwningyesSZ


----------



## bbbronks

perhaps, but a free mpeg-2 codecs are easy to find, such as from codecpack.com, try Codec6026_allin1

that tivo codec itself is the one giving everybody problems.


----------



## greg_burns

bbbronks said:


> perhaps, but a free mpeg-2 codecs are easy to find, such as from codecpack.com, try Codec6026_allin1
> 
> that tivo codec itself is the one giving everybody problems.


Not since the latest version of TivoDesktop Plu$ 2.3 (the pay version) did Tivo even have its own codec. I haven't heard anyone having problems that have purchased it (Besides the conflicts with Media Player Classic player). It specifically written to use its own codec when it sees .tivo files. Now, if you free your file to just a regular .mpg, you're back at the mercy of windows.

The issue seems more that the different MPEG-2 codecs do not all seem to be compatible with the format of the .tivo MPEG-2 files.

As been stated lots of times; just installing a generic MPEG-2 codec (from a free codec pack or a pay one) is no gaurantee that it will become your default and solve playback problems. Lot of time you have to adjust merit values to make them become the default.

All this app gains you is that you don't have to install TivoDesktop. Looks like it is so old it is still using the .dll that required a playback password. I suppose if someone was having problems getting TivoDesktop to run on their machine, there may still be some value in it.


----------



## Jedi4141

Thank you so much for that download. I have had nothing but problems since installing the new tivo desktop. This has solved everything.


----------



## huey009

I've had the same problems as you and just curious who exactly solved your problems. Thanks for the help from everybody in this thread.


----------



## krnal

Thanks for that filter, it did WORK!!

bbbronks 
Appreciative lurker (better yet, life saver)


----------



## MikeRadio

I tried installing this with Vista. Worked great... was able to watch Tivo files on Media Player 10 finally!

ONLY problem, and it is a decent size one for me... it does NOT allow My DVD (Sonic/Roxio) to preview or add Tivo files to make a DVD from them.... or edit them in Videowave.

I suppose ther eis more to it than just the codec...

I would rather NOT install Tivo desktop when and if it available for vista... since I use galleon.. but need something that will also be playable through Roxio!



greg_burns said:


> But that's not an MPEG-2 codec. AFAIK, that is just the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll extracted from the TivoDesktop app, so that you don't need to install everything. You'll still need a compatible MPEG-2 codec. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Descriptive information about C:\Documents and Settings\Greg\My Documents\Downloads\TiVoToGoPlaybackFilter\TiVoToGo Playback Filter.msi
> ______________________________
> 
> Title: Installation Database
> Subject: Blank Project Template
> Author: King Leopold
> Program Name: InstallShield® 10.5 - Premier Edition 10.5
> Creation Date: 2/11/2005 7:59:30 AM
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Program CABs
> ______________________________
> 
> Data1.cab - OK. File is present.
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Feature Listing
> ______________________________
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Feature Name: Filter
> Title: Filter
> Description:
> Components -
> TiVoFilter
> 
> ______________________________
> Feature Name: TiVoCode
> Title: TiVoCode Password Setter
> Description:
> Components -
> TiVoCode.exe
> 
> ______________________________
> Feature Name: SourceCode
> Title: Source Code
> Description:
> Components -
> SourceCode
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Package Folder Paths
> ______________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \ProgramFilesFolder
> \CommonFilesFolder
> \ProgramFilesFolder
> \ProgramFilesFolder\My Company Name
> \CommonFilesFolder\InstallShield
> \ProgramFilesFolder
> \ProgramFilesFolder
> \ProgramFilesFolder\Khybersoft
> \ProgramMenuFolder
> \ProgramFilesFolder\TiVoToGo Filter
> 
> ______________________________
> Files copied: File ID -> Destination -
> ______________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Files without folder found: Actual file name - File name in MSI_Utility_Data folder  -
> ______________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> Registry settings: Component -- Setting -
> ______________________________
> 
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}FriendlyNameTivo DirectShow Source FilterSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}CLSID{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}SZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}FilterDatax020000000000400001000000000000003070693308000000000000000100000000000000000000003074793300000000380000004800000083eb36e44f52ce119f530020af0ba77022806de046dbcf11b4d100805f6cbbeaB
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}\InprocServer32ThreadingModelBothSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\CLSID\{F7E18FE6-06DF-478F-AB32-928FEBF0C697}\InprocServer32ThreadingModelBothSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\Media Type\Extensions\.tivoSource Filter{A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248}SZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo\OpenWithProgIdsmpegfilewmplayer.exeSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo\OpenWithList\wmplayer.exe  SZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivoPerceivedTypevideoSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo\OpenWithList\mplayer2.exe  SZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivoContent Typevideo/mpegSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKCR\.tivo mpegfileSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoAlreadyRegisteredyesSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoExtension.HandlermpegfileSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoExtension.MIMEvideo/mpegSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoMCIHandlerMPEGVideoSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoMediaType.DescriptionMovie ClipSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoMediaType.DescriptionID9902SZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoPermissions15D
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoPerceivedTypevideoSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoReplaceAppswmplayer.exe|mplayer2.exe|amovie.ocx|mplay32.exe|mplayer.exe|iexplore.exeSZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoRuntime7D
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoShell.AltVerb.Cmd/prefetch:9 /Play "%L"SZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoShell.Open/prefetch:0 /Open "%L"SZ
> TiVoFilter  --  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Extensions\.TiVoUserApprovedOwningyesSZ


----------



## jeffmikers

I know this thread is SUPER OLD, but I was just looking for a fix for Tivo Desktop 2.6, Windows Vista, and WMP11 and found PowerDVD to solve the problem.

I experimented with various codecs downloaded off the Internet, some would give me audio, but none would give me video. Finally, I grabbed a copy of PowerDVD and it's codecs worked great for me.

Hope this helps someone in the future. :up:


----------



## sc123

Well this Filter worked, but I also had to install a codec pack from here:
www.free-codecs.com/Codec_Pack_All_in_1_download.htm

Then Media Player 11 in Vista played the footage perfectly!


----------



## atactic

Hi,
For me GOM player (http://www.gomlab.com/) just worked playing .Tivo Files. 
I'll keep hacking to get DirectShow to work, this allows me to convert to DivX format. DivX works best on my Palm. Anyone else converting for Palm or Treo?


----------

